

Yahoo Gets A New Logo - s1kx
http://yahoo.com

======
Lightning
Actually, a new one every day for a month:
[http://yahoo.tumblr.com/post/57582020969/kicking-
off-30-days...](http://yahoo.tumblr.com/post/57582020969/kicking-off-30-days-
of-change)

~~~
randomfool
Marissa Mayer is notorious for depending on data to make decisions- this
sounds like they're trying to see what clicks with users.

Not sure if I'm a fan of making decisions like this via a/b testing, but we'll
see how it turn out.

[http://lurnq.com/lesson/Decoding-Marissa-
Mayer/section/Maris...](http://lurnq.com/lesson/Decoding-Marissa-
Mayer/section/Marissa-Mayer-s-data-driven-obsession/)

~~~
wikiburner
Sounds really smart to me: get tons of feedback on a critical branding
decision, while having a fun, unique, and potentially buzz-building little
experiment that could drive users to your home page daily. Perhaps most
importantly, it requires no commitment on Yahoo's part, considering the bad PR
Microsoft and eBay both recently experienced when announcing their new logos.

------
untog
I know plenty of people will make "rearranging the deckchairs on the Titanic"
comments, but it's not like doing this will have diverted huge amounts of
talent that would be used making an amazing app or something.

Their old logo looked very outdated. Apparently there are 30 days until we see
the final new one (?!) so I'll reserve judgement, but a little rebranding
could be good for Yahoo at this point.

------
pnathan
It's really cool seeing Yahoo shake itself and try to rebirth itself in 2013.
Maybe it'll grow again, maybe it'll all be for naught, but it's really cool
watching these signs of life.

------
herbig
Wow. I honestly have not been to yahoo.com in years and there is still so much
going on on that page that I almost had a panic attack.

~~~
jpalioto
It's so busy, I have no clue what I'm supposed to be looking at. Things are
popping up as I move the mouse, there's a video playing, there are tabs in the
middle, down the left, on top, weather, stock quotes. Forget the logo, fix the
site!

~~~
jmduke
I think the implication here that Yahoo doesn't put a lot of thought into
their landing page is disingenuous.

Keep in mind that the majority of Yahoo's consumers are people who have Yahoo
as their home page.

------
ryan-allen
Except in Australia we get redirected to au.yahoo.com which is in partnership
with one of our local television stations. Boo.

~~~
ximeng
Try us.yahoo.com

~~~
crazytony
Even doing that I still see the old logo on top (not the y7 logo but also not
the logo in this thread). Strange.

------
clarkm
The 'oo' does seem to look quite a bit like an infinity symbol. And if I had
to guess, I'd say it's intentional.

However, it's not as obvious what branding message it's supposed to convey.
Unfortunately, my first thought was something like: "Don't count us out, we'll
be around forever!" Which probably isn't a good message. Other visual effects,
e.g. the negative space in the FedEx logo, are more obvious.

Then again, maybe no one noticed it. Or maybe it's just a sideways 8.

------
pud
Anyone else hoping they'd lose the exclamation mark?

I think the "!" comes off as corny and condescending to users.

~~~
joeblau
You have 28 days to find out if it's going to be dropped.

~~~
keypusher
They say in the article linked above that they will not lose the color purple,
the exclamation point, or the yodel.

------
S201
Looks like they nixed the Yahoo! sound that played when clicking the dot on
the exclamation point.

------
jacques_chester
Given that Yahoo geolocated me and sent me to Yahoo7, I don't see what the
fuss is about.

~~~
rocky1138
Yeah, I got bumped to their Canadian site. Nothing different.

------
rushabh
Seems like its designed by Jonathan Ive. Who likes these colours?

[http://jonyiveredesignsthings.tumblr.com/](http://jonyiveredesignsthings.tumblr.com/)

------
ConAntonakos
Nice! After 20 years, the logo (and identity) sorely needed a reboot.

------
aaronpk
Also, this:
[http://yahoologo.tumblr.com/post/57587901135](http://yahoologo.tumblr.com/post/57587901135)

------
rohitnair
Did they just remove the "click on the Yahoo! logo to hear a yodel" Easter
egg? Or has it been gone for a while?

------
lessnonymous
GAHHHHH!! They kept the stupid "!". Not just in the logo, but in all their
copy. It makes it SO HARD to read!

------
JeremyMorgan
Better open that 2nd Letter Marissa

------
mhartl
Argh—I thought "Yahoo!" might have finally ditched that asinine exclamation
point.

------
bryanjclark
...yet the first article on the homepage is a summary of activity on Reddit?

Really?

------
31reasons
I believe its the purple color thats holding them back. yes..its sarcasm. :)

------
tn13
I think this is a publicity stunt the way Google does those Doodles.

------
yapsody
Nice and cool logo.. Good to see yahoo trying something different.

------
briholt
Looks good.

------
_pmf_
Nothing screams "last ditch effort" like a new logo.

------
ruswick
I refuse to believe that this is not a joke.

~~~
Alphasite_
I though it was pretty nice.

~~~
ruswick
Incidentally, my suspicions were confirmed. This is just some sort of
misdirect before they reveal the real logo.

------
rch
yawn

------
fusiongyro
In typical Yahoo fashion, it's both ugly and they've failed to update all of
the logos at once, even on the homepage.

